# mini daschund



## cricket54 (Jun 8, 2010)

I am getting a mini doxie from the local Humane Society. They had 15 of them left beside a road, and they were in bad shape when they got them. They had 2 types of mange and skin infections. This little boy is around 4 to 6 months or so. The Sarcoptic mange is cleared up, skin infections cleared up, and he gets another demo mange dip tomorrow before I bring him home. I have gotten dogs from a shelter before, so I don't expect any problems except for house training him. Doxies are notorious for taking a long time to be house broken. The shelter fee includes free nuetering which will be done after the demo type mange is cleared up so I don't risk it coming back from the stress. I've had a doxie mixed dog before, but not a purebred mini daschund. Just never had a dog that had been treated for mange before either.

Sharon


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Jun 9, 2010)

My mom had one and she talked all the time about how smart he was . I don't recall her ever saying anything about house breaking issues , but I swear that little guy knew every trick in the book . It seemed like he learned them very fast . BTW , i always tip my hat to people who rescue animals from a shelter :clap: . I myself have three dogs that came from the ASPCA . Congrats on the new pup and go ahead and post a pic or two if you get a chance .


----------



## jenniferinny (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a Dachshund/Corgi mix, a "Dorgi" that came from an Ohio puppy mill shut down.. 

There's a good chance that if yours was found in a group of 15 in poor condition, that it was probably some breeding op that didn't want to get caught with a bunch of sick dogs and didn't want to treat them either. 

If the one your adopting is a male that isn't neutered yet, I HIGHLY recommend picking up a couple 'belly bands'. Even once he is neutered, it's hard to break the habit of marking. 
My dog was not neutered yet either and was about 3 years old. He definitely still has issues with marking, so we just use belly bands. We crate him at night and whenever no one is home to supervise him. Fortunately, I'm home just about 24/7, so he really only ends up crated at night and when I go to the store or post office, so not much. 
You can find belly bands here: http://www.piddleronthewoof.com/store/WsDefault.asp?Cat=DogDiapers&Sub=6&isThumbs=No&Thumbs=

and many other places, I just wanted you to see what I was talking about. There's also a couple articles online about how to make your own. 

You may be in luck and 6 months after neutering he may not mark at all anymore. Mine hardly does now, 4 years later, but he still isn't 100% trustworthy. 

Dachshunds don't seem to be able to or willing to 'hold it' as long as other dogs. They are also more at risk for bladder and kidney infection then some other dogs. Because of that, I usually take him out for a pee break at midnight and then again at 6 am. For a brief while I had a job that kept me away from the house for 9 hours and he ended up with a bladder infection holding it that long, so we make sure it's never really anymore then 6 hours and he hasn't had a flareup since.


----------



## paul fleming (Jun 9, 2010)

Hat off to and when done.A very special thing to do.
This breed is so special as well.Very,very clever and so fearless for such a small dog.
We keep a pair of mini dachies and hope to breed them soon,maybe then next time she comes on heat.
Would love to see pics 
Paul


----------



## codykrr (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is our Mini dachshund (i say mini because she weights 7.6LBS and isnt very big.  she is almost 8 months old. But i dont see her getting much bigger

anyway meet Chloe


----------



## paul fleming (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is a pic of our pair.
She is the younger,smaller dog.
Love this breed


----------



## codykrr (Jun 9, 2010)

Now i dont care who you are, THATS CUTE!

i have always wanted a Dachshund but my parents never let me, well a few months back my wifes friend offered us our little girl and she is now one of the best things eve to happen to me.


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 12, 2010)

*new mini dachshund from the shelter*

Thankyou all so much for the replys, advice, and congrats. Been busy with the new doggie. He is all black, hair coming back in from the mange. Took him to the vet right away and he thinks hes at 2 yrs old. He was given shots and wormed at the shelter so the vet thinks he needs one more shot and I had them give him his rabies shot. He doesn't have heartworms, whew! I was real worried about that. We named him Howitzer, after the cannon because my husband is a big cannon fan. He had earmites which I am treating him for. I will take him back to the vet in 2 weeks and have him nuetered then. He is doing well with our little wire terrier mix female. They just started really playing together yesterday. He has showed some posessive behavior of me to her a couple times, but I correct him and he goes to her and licks her face afterwards. He has to be from someone's home breeder type place with there being so many of them. They were in real bad shape when the shelter got them. Have a list of all the treatments he has had. Just wondering what kind of problems will show up. Vet says he can tell this dog has not been fed well or good dog food, but he thinks he will be fine, just maybe have some arthritis later on. He is such a loving affectionate little dog, but doxies tend to be that way anyway don't they?

Sharon


----------



## codykrr (Jun 12, 2010)

well, i hope he makes a nice full recovery.  Also, yes doxies are VERY loving dogs.  everyone i know that has ever had one says they are the most loving little thing ever.  Which i see as true, because Chloe(ours) is always by my side, and just loves to get attention 24/7!    also once you get to really know them, they are quite the characters.  

I am glad to see such a poorly cared for dog, get a good home.  congrats!:clap:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 12, 2010)

Me mum's side of the family has kept these guys for decades.  I just wanted to add a couple of things:  they can trained pretty well not to mark in the house if their training is rigid through at least the first year.  They are very owner-centric and will pick up on this bit of training very well if it's consistent.  You are probably aware that this breed can develop serious back problems, so discourage it from jumping up/down from high locations.  My grandpa made a step for his pooch to keep it from launching onto/off it's favorite spot on the couch and it never developed said back issues.  Fantastic, loyal lap dogs!


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 15, 2010)

*mini doxie*

Yes, I am aware of the spinal problems they are prone to. My other dog is about the sz of a med. schnauzer and when they play, she often runs up and rolls him over. That could probably lead to an injury. Shes not a big dog, but looks a lot larger then him, and is around 16 lbs. They are playing together now. I think house breaking him isn't going to be easy. He doesn't walk around and pee on stuff like most male dogs do, and doesn't lift his leg. He is out with our little girl dog and sniffs where she goes, but doesn't pee on it like most dogs would do. Hes not even marking spots in the house. Does have a few accidents in the house in that he doesn't pee when I take him outside much which is often. Very rare to catch him going. He does poop outside, but has also done that in the house. I am going to ask the vet to check for a bladder infection next time he goes back. He wakes up around 11:30-12:30 each night and I can tell hes needing to go to the bathroom. Its dark, he is all black, and even with the light on its hard to see if hes going to the bathroom and I'm with him. He is about 2 yrs old and never been house trained. Does anyone have experience with getting an older dog from the shelter and house training them? I had seen "belly bands" for male dogs in a catalogue and on line. One day I put a bandana around his middle and pinned it on. Took it off when I took him outside. With it on he didn't pee in the house at all. It eventually stretches enough that he can slip it off. So I ordered a belly band to try it out. People stick a sanitary pad or mini pad on them to keep them dry and change it when wet. Sure sounds like a good idea anyway. By the way, how much do you suggest I feed this little guy? I have Nutra Max food, and since hes underweight, been giving him 3/4 a cup. Feed him once a day, but we use dog food as a treat through the day with him.

Sharon


----------



## jenniferinny (Jun 15, 2010)

Most foods have a feeding recommendation based on weight. If he's underweight, then feed based on the weight you want him to be rather then the weight he is. The feeding directions on the food are based on the amount of calories per serving, so they should be pretty accurate. After that, you just adjust up or down depending on whether he ends up too light or too heavy. Because of the variety in activity levels with dogs, it's very much an individual thing. With Dachshunds, you definitely want to keep them on the trimmer side rather then too heavy because of potential back issues. 
My Doxie mix is 7 now and played with the larger dogs for years now with no issue, but stairs are a big problem for them. We have a baby gate in front of the stairs so he can't climb them. 
I have a 10 year old rescue samoyed/border collie cross that has had issues with her back from an old "hit by car" incident with her previous owner. She was on three different medications from the vet. One for pain, one for anxiety and one to relieve the swelling. BUT, she really got better when we started giving her raw chicken feet. Apparently they are a great source of fresh glucosamine. We had been giving her human grade glucosamine in tablet form, but saw nowhere near the results we had with plain old raw chicken feet.. lol

I've had mine on a raw diet for probably 4 years now, but that's certainly not for everyone. I do think it's also probably helped prevent a lot of the kidney and bladder issues that Dachshunds tend to have. 

You may want to consider adding some canned food too. A lot of bladder infections are caused by the urine being too concentrated. An easy way to prevent that is just to get more water into their system. Canned food is about 75-78% moisture while dry food is less than 10% usually. Especially during the summer months when dogs are panting more and dehydrating faster because of it, canned foods can help a lot to keep them more hydrated and the urine more diluted.


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 16, 2010)

*my other border collie mix dog....*

Thanks Jennifer, really appreciate the information you stated here. I will consider the "wet" food too.

Since you have a mixed dog with border collie in it, maybe you could tell me if nipping at your calves by one is kind of common. Our other dog we got from a shelter, she has this habit where she nips at mine and my daughter's legs. She actually left a bruise yesterday. This dog is black and white marked just like a border collie, with wirey hair more like a Jack Russel of Scottie dog. They don't know whats she mixed with. Her head and face looks Scottie-ish or Jack Russel like with large pointed stand up ears. Her nipping is more like a playfull thing, something she does when shes happy to see you when you come in the door. My daugher has a pedigree Blue Healer and she does something simular, but its more like when shes upset or herding other dogs or cats. Roda does this playing with other dogs too.

Sharon


----------



## jenniferinny (Jun 16, 2010)

That nipping in collies and herding breeds is very common..  She doesn't do it to me or my husband, but she used to chase the cats like that until she had them all in a closet then she'd let them go again.. Usually the herding breeds only chase/nip at people they think to be lower on the ladder then they are, thus animals/people they feel need direction. Usually you see them nipping at the back's of kids legs more so then adults or nipping at other dogs and other animals.

Jack Russel's aren't herders, but, they do tend to use their mouths a lot in play..    So, it could be just as much from the Jack Russel side. They REALLY love to shake things they get a hold of and they usually, though not always, have high prey drives. He could just be trying to get you to run so he can chase you, which wouldn't be unusual for a Jack Russel at all..


----------



## cricket54 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Jennifer. She does the nipping in play the most and when me or my daugher who is 30 come in the door. Its strange. The one time she bit hard I was pushing the lawn mower and she was following me around. I keep her in the house when I mow now. Just got to figure out how to correct her the right way for it. Don't want to frighten her too bad because she was a skittish shy dog when we got her from the shelter last fall.

Sharon


----------

